# Does Klonopin work or make things worst



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I have been in a really bad panic attack the past 2 hours now and I feel so dissociated and tired and anxious that I feel like I cant take much more but I know I will make it through this, I get a few minutes of relief here and there but does anyone know if Klonopin will help "ground" me or will it make dissociation and brain fog stuff worst?


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Im still having really bad anxiety and am scared to take the klonopin can some one please tell if klonopin will make my dissociation worst? I would like to know, I don't want to go back to the hospital. They will give me Geodon and I am scared


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Given I don't know your current situation too well, it's always a good idea to get a second opinion from a doctor or professional.


Well I have seen a few doctors all of which have said my biggest problem is anxiety (Which I honestly believe) They say once the anxiety is under control I will be able to process some trauma that occurred in the past. So the game plan is to 1) get the anxiety under control 2) work through some past trauma 3) recover from DP/DR ... But facts are, my anxiety is far from under control lol. I don't want to take meds because I am scared of meds its a phobia or fear I have that it will make things worst. I need to know what others have experienced during there time with Klonopin so I can know if its good to take or if it will make the dissociation and stuff worst or what?


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> There are ways to cope with extreme anxiety and anxiety attacks without the use of medication. Exercise being one of the main ones, but keeping an incredibly healthy lifestyle is often a huge step to managing your anxiety. The thing about meds are: everyone has different effects from the medication, so you don't really know what to expect.
> 
> I would say, hold off on the meds and proceed with a healthy lifestyle. Also, try using mindfulness to get rid of anxiety. Check out the book: "The Mindful Way Through Anxiety" by Susan M. Orsillo PhD.


Thanks for the reference  I just purchased the panic-away program, that actually is what helped me to kind of calm down now. I will look into the book. I didn't take the klonopin yet and probably wont. I have both Ativan and Klonopin I have took both before but never when I have been super dissociated,


----------



## Steph3n (Jul 10, 2012)

I must stress that this is a personal view on this;

I have suffered from DP and anxiety for 8 years and i find Clonazepam (in it's generic form in the UK, as we dont have a branded version), it helps me wonders. Im on 3mg a day (2mg at night and 1mg in the morning) and it's the only thing that works.

Ive been on all forms of anti-epileptics, tricyclic antidepressants, tetracyclic antidepressants but Clonazepam helps wonders.

This may work for you, but always take advice from a medical professional before hand.


----------

